# Few gun licenses revoked



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

*Few gun licenses revoked*
Reasons for suspending permits for concealed weapons are kept secret
Associated Press

COLUMBUS - Few Ohioans licensed to carry hidden weapons have had their permits suspended or revoked, records show.

But critics of the concealed carry law say it's impossible to evaluate how it's working because reasons for pulling a permit are kept secret.

Of the 73,530 licenses issued from April 2004 -- when the law took effect -- through the first quarter of this year, county sheriffs reported 391 suspensions and 217 revocations.

Numbers are low, proving that the training and screening required for applicants are preventing licenses from being issued to those likely to commit crimes or misuse a weapon, supporters of the law say.

``Those with the concealed carry licenses have been good, law-abiding citizens,'' said Robert Cornwell, executive director of the Buckeye State Sheriffs' Association. ``The worst-case scenarios that were put out there about the gunfight at the OK Corral didn't come to fruition.''

More than half of the 100 revocations issued statewide this year came from the Cuyahoga County Sheriff's Office after accusations that dozens of license-holders were trained by a weapons instructor who didn't provide the training required by state law.

The instructor has been charged with 46 felony counts of forgery and 23 felony counts of tampering with records.

But the reasons for other suspensions and revocations are a mystery. The law forbids the release of information about whose licenses were pulled and why.

``I look at the stats and it doesn't tell me a lot, because it doesn't tell why they were suspended,'' said Toby Hoover, executive director of the Ohio Coalition Against Gun Violence.

The law requires sheriffs, whose offices issue the licenses, to suspend the license of anyone arrested on or charged with certain crimes, including any felony, drug offense or domestic violence offense. A court-issued protection order against thelicense holder also results insuspension.

The license is to be revoked if the holder is convicted of a disqualifying crime or moves out of the state. There also are prohibitions on those judged mentally incompetent or dependent on drugs or alcohol.

The law restricts the release of detailed information about the licenses to journalists, whose access is limited to the names, birth dates and county of residence for license holders. News organizations have argued that information on the licenses should be open to the public.

State Rep. James Aslanides, a Republican from Coshocton who was chief sponsor of the legislation allowing Ohioans to carry concealed guns, has opposed the public release of any information about license holders, saying it endangers them and their families.

``I have argued that records are too open when it comes to those who have the licenses, but whether they are too closed on revocations and suspensions is another argument,'' he said. ``I'd rather have journalists have access to the revocations and suspensions than information about all license holders.''


----------

